# RG8 - Regal Asian Investments



## System (11 September 2019)

VGI Partners Asian Investments Limited will be a listed investment company that will invest predominantly in companies listed in the Asian Region (both Long Investments and Short Positions). The Company's Portfolio will be managed by VGI Partners Asian Investments Management Pty Ltd, a subsidiary of VGI Partners Limited, under an Investment Management Agreement.

The Manager will have a broad mandate to invest in the Asian Region on behalf of the Company, but it should be noted that the Manager intends to weight the Portfolio to investments in companies listed in Japan, South Korea, Singapore, Hong Kong, Taiwan and Australia.

VGI Partners manages the Existing VGI Funds under its Global Strategy where it seeks out what it considers to be the best investment opportunities in any country with a legal system with which it feels comfortable. The Manager intends to adopt the same investment strategy, policies, guidelines and processes for the Company as VGI Partners has adopted for its Existing VGI Funds, applied with the geographical focus of the Company to the Asian Region.

It is anticipated that VG8 will list on the ASX during November 2019.

https://www.vgipartners.com/lics/asian-investments/


----------



## So_Cynical (11 September 2019)

VGI Partners looking after their share/fund holders.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2020)

*VGI Partners Asian Investments *Limited *(VG8)* indicatively raised $556 million. 

VGI Partners’ Executive Chairman, Robert Luciano, said, “We are very pleased with the successful initial public offering of VGI Partners Asian Investments Limited and the level of support we have received from both existing and new VGI Partners investors. We see real opportunity to apply the VGI Partners’ investment philosophy to the Asian region and we have the resources to deliver on this opportunity. VGI Partners strives to achieve true alignment with investors in each of its funds and we are pleased that once again we have been able to raise the bar in this regard.”
_
The Asian investment strategy is only the second investment strategy to be launched by VGI Partners. In managing VG8, VGI Partners will draw on its 11-year track record of providing investors with capital growth over the long term through investing in a concentrated portfolio of listed securities, always with a strong bias to capital preservation.
_
VG8 was hoping to list at $2.50, the IPO ended up priced at $2.32 per share in mid November. (and two months later, trading sub $2.30). There was a 'sweetener' of shares in VGI to those in the IPO.

The partners' mission statement (!) :
*"Diversification preserves wealth, concentration builds wealth"*


----------



## System (28 November 2022)

On November 28th, 2022, VGI Partners Asian Investments Limited (VG8) changed its name and ASX code to Regal Asian Investments Limited (RG8).


----------

